# Shady Lady in labor (had twins pics in morning)pics pg2



## tat2edlady (Jan 19, 2009)

Shady has started to kid tonight around 9pm but nothing eles is going on.She has a long snot(for lack of better name) coming out she is pushing around 30 min apart so I think it is going to b a long night for her and me.

Wish us luck as hubby is alittle ticked at me for wanting to stay out with her.

Mindy


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Shady Lady in labor*

if she stays liek this for to long you may want to consider putting two fingers in to see if the baby is stuck. I always wash up good and then check. It wont hurt her and you will have a better idea if something is wrong.


----------



## tat2edlady (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: Shady Lady in labor*

stacy how long should I wait till I do that?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Shady Lady in labor*

if she is pushing for longer then 30 min without results or if she doesnt progress any further from where she is at now for another hour.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Shady Lady in labor*

If she is.... in a good push and she has been doing it for a half hour with nothing happening (no further progress)....I myself ...go in and check the kid position.....the baby may be in the wrong position ect.....Don't panic....take your time.....if the kid is.....not in the right birthing position.....you will have to help her.....correct the kid position.... so the baby can come out....

AS long as the umbilical cord....is still attached the kid it will be OK .....that is the life line.....so remember... stay calm ...picture in your head ...just how the kid is positioned and try to figure out if it is... the front leg or back leg ect.....Good luck.. :hug: ray:


----------



## tat2edlady (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: Shady Lady in labor*

ok went in well I did not feel any babys but I only went is as far as my fingers up to knucle on hand all I felt was smothe walls inside she has started to push harder but nothing is going on and she is laying on her right side if that makes a difference.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Shady Lady in labor*

It sounds like the kid may be stuck...

Is she actually pushing really hard....and do you see any bubble at all ...when she is trying to push?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Shady Lady in labor*

If she had been pushing a while then a kid is stuck and you need to get in there. Go at least up to your wrist. Your not going to hurt her anymore than that kid is when you get it out. You will need to tilt your hand up rather than down when you first go in.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Shady Lady in labor*

what breed is she? I have been in up to my shoulder for big boer does, before feeling a kid


----------



## tat2edlady (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: Shady Lady in labor*

shady has had her first kid. it was born breech but seems to be doing ok. there is a second kid , about how long till the next is born? also mom seems to be bleeding a little bit from the first birth


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Shady Lady in labor*

COngrats on the first baby...  :hug: ....I am happy it came out OK....it should be soon ....at least within 15 to 30 minutes ....if she is struggling ...or takes any longer than that...you will have to go in and check....some pop them out really fast while others take a little longer..the bleeding is normal...it should stop quickly..... :hug:


----------



## tat2edlady (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: Shady Lady in labor*

Second baby came out in right way now she has what looks like placenta hanging out I know it might take up to 1 hour or more for it to come out right.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Shady Lady in labor*

Yay....... :leap: :leap: :wahoo: great job.....the placenta usually drops out... pretty quickly you are right.....congrats on the kids......you've done great.....make sure they get there colostrum.... :hug:


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Shady Lady in labor*

Holy moly, I've been watching the posts and hoping everything went well. I'm soooo glad her labor went well :stars:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Shady Lady in labor*

congrats!
boys/girls? 
:stars:


----------



## tat2edlady (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: Shady Lady in labor*

I thank everybody for the support and nope did not check to see the sexes of the kidds but 1 is going to have lots of colors and maybe blue eyes not sure yet and 2 is solid black and may also be blue eyed.Both got up about 15min after birth and started to try and nurse but took a couple of trys before they latched on and got a drink will post pics and weights in the morning.

:grouphug: to eveybody and good night.


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Shady Lady in labor (had twins pics in morning)*

Congrats!! I can't wait to see pictures! Glad that everything turned out okay.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Shady Lady in labor (had twins pics in morning)*

Congratulations!
So glad that all went well.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Shady Lady in labor (had twins pics in morning)*

so glad all went well! congrats!!

As to the placenta it can take up to 24 hours to fall out, never pull on it. The usual though is a hour to two.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Shady Lady in labor (had twins pics in morning)*

:stars: :stars: Congrats - can't wait for the pictures and to find out the sexes :stars: :stars:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Shady Lady in labor (had twins pics in morning)*

Well, I always get here late...congrats! Glad it went well! :hug: :hi5:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Shady Lady in labor (had twins pics in morning)*

I was just reading the post you made with pics of your three girls, Shady was on 140 on Friday, so she delivered late on 142? I have one doe that likes to go early too......and BTW, I told ya Shady would deliver first! Can't wait to see those babies and I do hope they are :girl: !!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Shady Lady in labor (had twins pics in morning)*

Congratulations on the babies. Can't wait to see them.

I have to say you have WAY more patients then I do. The first thing I do is check the sex of the babies. :clap:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Shady Lady in labor (had twins pics in morning)*

Congrats!!!! :stars:


----------



## tat2edlady (Jan 19, 2009)

OK durm role I got 2 :boy: :boy: not the best pics but will post more later

Z1 4pd buckling

















Z2 was 3 pd buckling

















Both look like they will be blue eyed but not sure how long it takes for the eyes to change ( any input on this will help)

Mindy


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I thank everybody for the support


 your so very welcome glad to help...tat2edlady... :wink: :hug:

They are so adorable....great job.....A big Congrats to you....the new additions and mom and everyone.... :greengrin: :thumbup:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

CUTE CUTE CUTE, Congratulations.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

those are distinctly blue eyed. COngrats on the boys they are adorable.


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

Simply adorable! Yup, they're ICE blue when they are born if they're going to be blue...otherwise they can be dark blue, but then they will turn brown. 

Congrats! :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Adorable little BE boys! Shady did well...and so did you :hug:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

They are adorable!!!   Congrats!! :greengrin:


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

How cute! Congrats.... Looks like you are having a buck year too.


----------



## tat2edlady (Jan 19, 2009)

SHHHHHH the does might hear you lol


----------

